# can you bend a brake lever?



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

I crashed and bent my Avid SL comp brake lever. Can I bend it back out without it breaking? Or is it made out of some brittle alloy? It's about 10 degrees out of whack. 

Thanks.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

cocavaak said:


> I crashed and bent my Avid SL comp brake lever. Can I bend it back out without it breaking? Or is it made out of some brittle alloy? It's about 10 degrees out of whack.
> 
> Thanks.


Doubtful. More than likely it'll break if you try to bend it back. Maybe one of these will help you.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

I've done it with an Avid 2.0 which had about a 10-15° bend but it developed a series of stress fractures a couple years after I bent it back. Might as well bend it back carefully and finish out the season, then get a new lever for next year.


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Actually I've kind of got used to the bend, But I'll replace the lever eventually.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I used to bend and re-bend my old BMX levers when I was younger. Lately, my OC self has me replacing levers soon after. (Excuse to upgrade!) But I think they would not be problematic as long as there are no large cracks and the lever itself is stiff. Note that most levers have ribs that are designed to be rigid in the direction of the lever pull, but may allow some bending in other directions. So I think its ok.


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The best way to bend a brake lever back without stressing the pivot is to loop the hole at the end of an adjustable crecent wrench around the brake lever and use it to brace the lever in place. Then use the end of an old handlebar to very carefully bend the lever back to where you want it. Be careful, as it takes very little force to bend things back, and not that much more to snap it right off.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Danimal1 said:


> The best way to bend a brake lever back without stressing the pivot is to loop the hole at the end of an adjustable crecent wrench around the brake lever and use it to brace the lever in place. Then use the end of an old handlebar to very carefully bend the lever back to where you want it. Be careful, as it takes very little force to bend things back, and not that much more to snap it right off.


:thumbsup: i use two box end wrenches but same idea...


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I've found that you can bend-back avid levers a max of 1-time. After that it'll break. 

I'd wait until you're ready to buy a new one. And then try bending it back (because it might just snap). If successful, the brake-lever will be fine for use, although it might just snap off next time it takes a hit.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Try heating the lever up with a torch before you bend it.... It will take less force after heating and will be less likely to snap.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

$48.00 for a new pair @ Jenson's.


----------



## Dichotomous (Jul 5, 2011)

if its cast, it can break very easily. if its forged, you are more likely able to bend it. I would heat it though.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Ahhh but I have broken a bend lever!

Well it was a bending bar but....


----------



## psycroptik (Aug 8, 2011)

Torch?


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

Where can i find those replacement levers that avid always talks about?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Gsromich said:


> Where can i find those replacement levers that avid always talks about?


Avid used to sell you a replacement blade for a discount, if you send in the bent lever blade.

Old thread with more info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/avid-crash-replacement-brake-lever-blades-aka-bend-zone-7143.html

Nowadays, it's probably easier to just find a replacement from an online vendor. CBO has cheap levers, and Universal has most blades:

Cambria Bike


Universal Cycles -- Avid Hydraulic Brake Lever Blade Kits


----------



## vokeswaagin (Sep 1, 2010)

As stated above.. Using a torch (or a stove-top burner if you lack a torch) is the best way to do it. Hot aluminum bends very easy and eliminates the potential of snapping the lever. Ive done many using the torch + box end wrenches technique.


----------



## axelbaker (Jun 17, 2011)

Assuming they are 6061 aluminum you can actually re-heat treat them after the bend to remove much of the stress from the bend. First hit on google:

"Annealing:
Annealing should be done at 775 F for 2 to 3 hours followed by controlled cooling at 50 f per hour down to 500 F, then air cool. 

Heat Treatment:
Solution heat treat at 990 F for adequate time to allow for thorough heating and then water quench. 
Precipitation hardening is done at 320 F for 18 hours and air cool, followed by 350 F for 8 hours and air cooling. "

I would anneal them, bend them then do the heat treat cycles.

Of course the cost of the electricity might be more than a new leaver.


----------

